# Tannenwedel nach dem Winter glasig



## burki (3. März 2014)

Hallo

nach diesem milden Winter sehe ich sehr wenig Unterwasserblätter vom Tannenwedel, im Winte 2012/13 waren es deutlich mehr und auch an andere Stelle im Teich,
Viele Stengel sind glasig/matschig geworden und wo ich letztes Jahr welche gepflanzt hatte ist nichts zu sehen. Im Herbst wurden die Tannenwedel nicht geschnitte.
Auch da wo sich letztes Jahr kleine Tannenwedel selbst ausgesäht haben ich nicht zu sehen.

Kommen die wieder oder sind der verfault... o.ä.?


----------



## laolamia (3. März 2014)

hallo,

das matschige kannst du rausreissen, er kommt wieder.


gruss marco


----------



## Zacky (3. März 2014)

...so ähnlich sieht meine __ Papageienfeder auch aus...hat massig ausgetrieben, aber teils sind die Triebe matschig-weich...habe die Pflanzen auch bis auf 30cm über der Wurzel abgeschnitten und hoffe das wird wieder...


----------



## wusi (4. März 2014)

Hallo!

Ich kann auch nur bestätigen, Tannenwedel kommen wieder. Ich hab schon einen regelrechten Wald im Teich. 
Und ich schneide sie im Herbst/Anfang Winter eigentlich immer komplett zurück. 

LG


----------



## burki (4. März 2014)

Hallo

dann ist ja alles ok.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. März 2014)

Hi Burki,

Hippuris sind zwar normalerweise wintergrün, verlieren aber natürlich trotzdem auch die alten Triebe nach einer Zeit

Solange die weißen Wurzeln/Rhizome in Ordnung sind treibt dieses Wegerichgewächs aber immer wieder problemlos aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Der Sibirische (4. März 2014)

Hallo,
Bei uns steht der Tannenwedel teilweise 50cm unter Wasser und wächst jetzt solangsam richtung Oberfläche,
hat er eine Chance? habt ihr Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Plätscher (4. März 2014)

Der Sibirische schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bei uns steht der Tannenwedel teilweise 50cm unter Wasser und wächst jetzt solangsam richtung Oberfläche,
> hat er eine Chance? habt ihr Erfahrungen damit?



Bei mir hat er es aus siebzig cm.tiefe  geschafft. Und ich vermute da geht mit ordentlich Futter noch mehr.


----------



## jolantha (4. März 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...so ähnlich sieht meine __ Papageienfeder auch aus...hat massig ausgetrieben, aber teils sind die Triebe matschig-weich...habe die Pflanzen auch bis auf 30cm über der Wurzel abgeschnitten und hoffe das wird wieder...



Ups, 
ich hatte meine Papageienfedern reinggeholt, und die stehen jetzt frisch ausschlagend in meinem Vorratsraum in einer Wanne ( Links stehen die Zwiebeln und rechts daneben die
Kartoffeln ) 
Kann ich die jetzt schon wieder in den Teich packen ??????


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2014)

Servus

Ich habe die Tannenwedel noch nie geschnitten oder dezimiert und sie kommen aus 120cm hoch ...


----------



## troll20 (9. März 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tannenwedel noch nie geschnitten oder dezimiert und sie kommen aus 120cm hoch ...


Hallo Helmut,

und wie hoch über Wasser wachsen die bei dir?

LG René


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2014)

Servus René
Die am Foto sind ca. 20-30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Die sind das erstemal in dieser Höhe über den Winter gewachsen.
Vermute das die nicht über die Wasseroberfläche hinaus wachsen.
Tannelwedel die im seichteren Wasser (-10cm) wachsen, wachsen schön stehend über Wasser, ab wärmeren Wasser-/Lufttemparaturen heraus.
Bei uns ist es einfach noch zu kalt.

Aber glasige oder matschige Tannelwedel konnte ich noch nicht beobachten.
Vielleicht werden die von den vielen Spitzschlammschnecken die ich im Teich habe gefuttert, wenn der Teich mit Eis zugefroren ist. Keine Ahnung


----------



## Tinky (10. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte nicht extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen deswegen schließe ich mich mal bei diesem Tannenwedel-Thread an...
ich kann aus einem Teich einen "Klumpen" Tannenwedel bekommen...vom Volumen her so um die 4 x 10 Liter Eimer.
Frage muss man die im Bodengrund eingraben oder einfach ins Wasser werfen und warten, bis sie sich selber irgendwo anpflanzen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2014)

Hi Twinky,

die Rhizome sollte man schon einpflanzen.
Wenn man sie so einfach in den Teich wirft wurzeln die sich weiter ausbreitenden Rhizomspitzen zwar auch wieder irgendwo im Bodengrund ein (wenn nicht vorher alles aufschwimmt), aber die alten weißen "Rizomklumpen" bleiben noch lange im Teich sichtbar

MfG Frank


----------



## Tinky (11. März 2014)

Alles klar danke - dann probiere ich mal die am Grund irgendwie zu verankern!
MFG Bastian


----------



## burki (16. Mai 2014)

Ja, nun kommen auch langsam die Tannenwedel wieder, auch wenn an anderen Stellen im Teich und sogar am Teichrand. Im Weinfaß sind die schon richtig "buschig".
Vermehren die sich dann auch durch "Blüten" (haben die ja nicht?) , dachte das geht nur über die Wurzeln?


----------



## Deuned (16. Mai 2014)

Nachdem der Tannenwedel lange garnicht zurechtkam mit meinem Teichwasser,war er in diesem Jahr schon im April recht ansehnlich!


----------



## burki (16. Mai 2014)

Tannenwedel – Wikipedia
also doch Blüten


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

mein Tannenwedel hab ich in einer 90l Eckigen Mörtelbehälter überwintert, der sieht im Moment so aus
       

desweiteren hab ich seit 2 Winter Pflanzen in diesen Boxen und die kommen auch immer wieder
           

und warten das ich endlich mal zu Potte komm und meinen BBF fertig stelle

Gruss Patrick


----------



## burki (12. Juni 2014)

Moin

also die Tannenwedel die so bei unter 30cm Wassertiefe stehen kommen nicht hoch und die Blätter werden schon weich.
Alle die flach stehen schauen aus dem Wasser.

Es gibt wohl eigenwillige Pflanzen


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Juni 2014)

Habe auch Tannenwedel, bei ca. 60 cm Wassertiefe.
Einer ist fast komplett weg, der andere wächst in die breite unter Wasser (ist aber auch nicht das wahre)


----------



## burki (12. Juni 2014)

Sage ich  doch...eigenwillig, da wo ich ihn letztes Jahr gepflanzt hatte so bei 25-30cm ist dies Jahr nichts mehr und etwas weiter und etwas tiefer hat er im Winter neu ausgeschlagen.
Nun will er aber nicht an die Oberfläche, hat sich der Tannenwedel halt den schlechten Platz selber ausgesucht 
Mal sehen ob ich den teilweise mal umsetze, wenn wäre es reine Natur und die hat ihr Eigenleben. Nächstes Jahr sieht es sicher wieder anders aus, so bleibt es spannend und abwechselungsreich. Hat ja auch was 

Ich glaube so langsam das man das Verhalen von Wasserpflanzen nicht verallgemeinern kann.
Bei dem einem klappt es "so" beim anderen "anders".
Nach 2 Jahren blüht erstmal nur eine gelbe __ Iris, die anderen denken nicht dran, die __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut will auch nicht so Recht, bei einem Bekannten will die aber auch nicht.....woanders wächst sie wie verrückt..... vielleicht brauchen Pflanzen auch mehrere Jahre bis sich sich an die Umgebung gewöhnt haben ¿ (Ironie) andere gewöhnen sich nir dran, mein __ Pfeilkraut kam bislang nicht wieder, die Krebsscheren sind auch weg......
Ich finde das aber nun nicht mehr so schlimm dafür kommt andere umso besser wie ich finde.
Man möchte halt nur wissen warum manche Pflanzen sich so verhalten.


----------

